

This is what happens when a plane is landing and the runway disappears - Steer
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57589475-71/this-is-what-happens-when-a-plane-is-landing-and-the-runway-disappears/

======
benologist
I like how the rag cropped a screenshot of the embedded video to lead with to
make sure you scroll all the way down.

